# Little Tena



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I wanted to share this little cutie although she has been adopted already. She was an owner surrender in Florida and spent two days in AMA Rescue care before being adopted.
Her owner that surrendered her is 95 and in very poor health. Tena is 6yrs old and very over weight, but a darling little one anyway, as you can see. I am so glad she is now in a good loving home.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

What a sweetheart. I feel bad for her owner, but she must have loved her a lot to know she needed to find her a better home.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is beautiful...so happy she has already been adopted.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh Edie, what an angel. I feel bad for the previous owner but she must have loved her a lot to surrender to rescue knowing that she could no longer provide well for her.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a darling! And so good to know she's in caring hands.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh my, she is sooooo pretty! Happy that she has a nice forever home.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweetheart, she must have brought alot of joy to her owner.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Heart be still. She's so beautiful. I'm sure she had been in a very loving home and sad that her mom's health broke them up. I'm glad she gave her to AMA Rescue and she'll be loved once more.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a pretty little girl! I pray she'll be happy in her Furever home and that her elderly, first owner will be blessed for wanting what's best for this precious fluff.


----------

